# Hello new here & lost



## Donna1981 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi everyone I'm Donna mummy of 2 and married to Martin.
I don't really know where to start here but i think I'm in the right bit.. 
here is a bit about me 
I got pregnant in Feb 1998 with no problems and had a great pregnancy.  i didn't fall pregnant again till march 2004 which again was a good pregnancy except i had strep B.
I have never been on any type of contraception and still had theses long gaps then in Feb this year  got a bfp and was 6 weeks when i was seriously ill with an ruptured ectopic and lost my left tube & they also said i have adhesions on my right tube.
Its now been 7 months and we have been trying so hard but nothing.... I am not to clued up with all the charting and things & also need help with what i should be asking the docs .. I would like some help knowing where to start (if you know what i mean) 
Thanks for letting me mumble here hope i have made some sense


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Welcome to the site, you are in the right place, but you can join any of the other boards aswell, just have a search around.

Ususally, you are advised to wait for a year before a dr will investigate you, and I know some members on here who have been advised 2 years with their second.  It's hard as every month just drags on and on, and when you have managed to conceive one easily, it's even more frustrating!

Have a good look round, and if you need any more help, just give me a shout,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bakerbird (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi
I'm new to!

I've also had an ectopic pregnancy (as well as several m/c's). I thought you might be interested in this site: http://www.ectopic.org.uk/phpbb/

It was a wonderful help to me when I had my ep and since. I have managed to have 1 daughter since my ep (left tube gone) and am trying to get pg again but it's proving to be a problem.

I hope this post has helped.

Jo

This post contains an unconfirmed link which is not supported by Fertility Friends


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi donna 
i too lost had an ectopic  and i lost my tube and baby due to adhiesions the pain is so hard to live with it was 2003 wen i lost my 1st baby by ectopic and u never forget but it does get easier i had to hit rock bottom b4 i could come bak to reality and feel posative and strong again 
i have had that many test done since my ectopic  but it is such a long waiting game 
we need to come on here from time to time to let of steam 
any questions u want answering just ask 
i found my strengh from the ladies on here they have all been a god send 

i send lots of luck to u 
steph


----------

